# IS THIS DOVE WEED???



## autoozero (Mar 25, 2020)

I'M THINKING THIS IS DOVE WEED BUT I'M NOT SURE.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

As someone who has it in his yard, and has been battling it for 2 years, I would say that the lighter green leaves appear to be doveweed.


----------



## JKH7 (Aug 24, 2018)

Doesn't look like doveweed to me. My guess would be signalgrass


----------



## autoozero (Mar 25, 2020)

I used some Image for St Aug with the sulfentrazone ( probably spelled that wrong )and it has knocked it back. Just did a second app. I've got high hopes


----------

